# Argentine Primera Matches 22-24



## A_Skywalker (Aug 20, 2008)

Gimnasia LP v Huracan

22/08/2008 23:00 BST
  2.25 3.20 2.875 All Bets (13) 
Rosario Central v Colon

23/08/2008 01:15 BST
  1.95 3.30 3.50 All Bets (13) 
Banfield v River Plate

23/08/2008 19:00 BST
  3.10 3.20 2.15 All Bets (13) 
Gimnasia J v Newells Old Boys

23/08/2008 23:10 BST
  2.30 3.20 2.80 All Bets (13) 
Arsenal S. v Godoy Cruz Mza.

24/08/2008 01:10 BST
  1.70 3.40 4.50 All Bets (13) 
Velez Sarsfield v Tigre 
24/08/2008 01:10 BST
  1.833 3.25 4.00 All Bets (13) 
Racing Club v Independiente

24/08/2008 18:10 BST
  2.45 3.20 2.625 All Bets (13) 
Boca Juniors v Lanus

24/08/2008 20:20 BST
  1.45 3.75 7.00 All Bets (13) 
San Lorenzo v Estudiantes

24/08/2008 22:40 BST
  1.95 3.30 3.50 All Bets (13) 
San Martin de Tucuman v Argentinos Juniors

24/08/2008 22:40 BST
  2.10 3.20 3.20 All Bets (13)


----------

